# Ayıp, sana yakışmaz kızım



## elexxx

WHAT DOES IT MEAN: ayip, sana yakismaz kizim
_
< Moderator's note: Second question has been deleted. It is beyond our scope.>_

THANKS


----------



## TekYelken

Hi,

That's a reprimanding statement meaning something like *"**Fie lassy, that's not befitting you"*


----------



## elexxx

I'm sorry, what is "fie lassy"?
thank you


----------



## TekYelken

It means "Shame, my girl, shame."

Since you haven't given any context, I can only guess that you have probably been swimming topless or something and an elder Turk (probably your something in law) has told you that statement meaning you should not take your top off or something. 

I hope this helps better.

If not please give more context as who told you that and what have you been doing etc.

Regards


----------



## elexxx

thank you TekYelken)) now I see..
and how should I say the same frase toward a man?
tesekur ederim)


----------



## cicikuş

elexxx said:


> thank you TekYelken)) now I see..
> and how should I say the same frase toward a man?
> tesekur ederim)



If you want to say someone who does shameful thing, you can say "bu yaptığınız ayıp" or  which means "thing you've done is shameful".

If you want to say a man "ayıp kızım sana yakışmak", you can say "ayıp, bu size yakışmaz" which means "that's not befitting you" (just remove "kızım" and use respectful "you" in Turkish)


----------



## Rallino

cicikuş said:


> If you want to say someone who does shameful thing, you can say "bu yaptığınız ayıp" or  which means "thing you've done is shameful".  If you want to say a man "ayıp kızım sana yakışmak", you can say "ayıp, bu size yakışmaz" which means "that's not befitting you" (just remove "kızım" and use respectful "you" in Turkish)


  Why respectful ? Respect has nothing to do with it.  If you want to say it to a man, just change "kızım" with "oğlum", or remove it entirely.


----------



## elexxx

thank you very much))


----------



## cicikuş

Because you should be respectful someone that you don't know, right? 
If man is younger than her, she shouldn't say "oğlum". It wouldn't be appropriate.


----------



## Rallino

I understand, but we don't have a context here. Therefore "Sana yakışmaz kızım", towards a male is _*by default*_ "Sana yakışmaz (oğlum)". We don't know the relationship between them, in order to make any further comment. And by the way, between friends, "oğlum" is used by girls too, no matter the age.


----------

